# $40 for a 50' antenna extension?



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

Geez, they've gotta be kidding. That's more than Monster Cable pricing. 

(Unfortunately, I have no choice if I want to keep XM at work now.)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

Although a bit pricey indeed, this cable is good quality. It is labeled "RG58" on the sleeve and is thicker than the original XM antenna's. The place where it couples together has a rubber fitting that seals it inside so this can be placed outdoors as well. XM says a maximum of 2 extensions can be used, giving a total of 120 feet of cable, including the antenna's cable. This cable is rated at 2.3 to 2.4 GHZ and has virtually no loss in signal. Well worth the price.


----------

